# Alternate fursonas?



## Jack (Aug 20, 2008)

do you have any different variations of your fursona or entirely separate fursonas? 

I have 5 so far.

Jack. (Good.) â€“ A fox/wolf with skunk like stripes on his back. â€“ is a skin morph can change the material of his skin.

Connor. (Good.) - A cheetah with purple eyes - hypnotic powers. (Medusa affect look into his eyes and *boom* you're hypnotized.) weakness - sun glasses.

Damien. (Evil.) - A black tiger with white stripes - immortal & can summon shadow minions. ultimate - master of chaos (stripes glow red when activated.) weakness - needs darkness to draw energy. He can not die.

Zack. (n/a) - a striped skunk/serval hybrid - has no powers.

*new* Dennis. (n/a) - a river otter - no powers.

how the question works.
1. what is the name? (state if they are Good, Evil or N/A.)
2. species?
3. favorite part?
4. abilities? (if any.)
5. anything you want to add.

and yes this is similar to the second choices thread in the den, just in more detail.


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 20, 2008)

i told some one else this this morning before i knew i was a fur is was a role player s another fur i worked  with just happen to notice that i  had alot of characters that were furry... seeing as there are more then  ten and less then 100 ill list   my favorite 3 starting with the  one i use for conventuions

1. Tamara Rose - nutral-catgirl her strips becuase they make her so pretty- she has magic she is a demi goddessand knife weilding skills


2. drusilla dagger- good- unicorn human hybrid- her horn and eyes- magic- she  kinda aloof

3. fox Jadea-goodish kinda- anothro fox- she  sexy- magic and  can speak in dragon speak


----------



## Ratte (Aug 20, 2008)

Kirai Kainashi - Fox/White Tiger (anthro, Good) Female.  Yellow and white fur with black stripes, fox like tail, black and red hair.  Can become either a white dragon (Sebun) or a white wolf demon (Yukikiba) and can hone all elements and all Flares.

- Shy and quiet, often unnoticed.

Syren - fucshia Fox (anthro, N/A) Female.  Hot pink and sugar pink fur, dark pink hair. No powers.

- Normal highschooler minority.

Ratteguhn Myaroo - Myaroo (species by itself, feral, Sort of evil) Female.  Black and purple fur, gray stripes, red mane, red spots.  Most like a giant rodent.  No known powers.

- Stays quiet.

Yasha - Demon Black Fox (feral, Good but seems evil) Female.  Black and red fur, stripes on eyes and back.  Can become White Yasha (Kyubi, white fur, red marks, blue electricity on paws)

- Naive, friendly, but angry at some people.

Kumokasumi Akuma - Demon Kyubi (were, good but seems evil) Female.  Red fox coloration, but with nine white and red tails, red hair.  Is also a feral kyubi, black with red mane and gold stripes, can hone darkness and Dark Flare.  She is the "Grim Reaper".

- Bouncy, hostile, all-around moods.

Xenistine Amara - Myaroo (species by itself, were, evil) Female.  Black and purple fur, dragon wings, red stripes, blue hair.  Can become a Dragon, Rat or Tiger, able to fly and hone fire.

- Angry, hostile, spiteful.


----------



## AuraTwilight (Aug 23, 2008)

Not sure if I can call my characters fursonae.

1) Paimon (Ridiculously Good) - He's a wolf with a ridiculously sexy bishonen face and body, aside from the fact that he's mentally only about five due to how he was born. Possesses Absolute Godhood divided between his brother, and has a more ambiguously defined power, stated to be stronger, that has been described by his villainous enemy as "The power to protect that which is precious, the might to open and heal hearts. [He] is that which can see the unseen and bring warmth to the woeful." 

2) Renard (Borderline EVIL) - He's a kitsune who's very proud of his three tails, as all tend to be, but he shows off his entire masculine, stalwart but lithe body with a swanky attitude. He possesses the other half of Paimon's Godhood, and while separate they're merely really powerful deities, together they work as the Almighty Creator, Sustainer, and Ruler of Existence.

3) Reve (Mildly Good) - Wolf, like his father Paimon. While he's younger, he's more mentally mature, and takes advantage of his pale, sickly, anorexic look to pull off the perfect grunge/goth/punk look and attitude. Not an aspect of God, but still a powerful reality warper due to being a hatched Cosmic Cube.

4) Sonji (Good) - Black cat, wizard. His most exceptional feature is his striking yellow eyes that, unlike most cats, lack their animosity, and possessing a fragile, yearning warmth for others. Was formerly a deity, but retired to mortal status because he felt that it was kind've hypocritical, being a god slayer.

5) Lyle (Neutal, morally scrupulus) - Coyote. He's British royalty who transferred to the middle of America, where his naive, sheltered nature was quickly extorted by his current boyfriend, Milo, who's a conniving, immoral bastard. Lyle is good at heart, but kind've morally ambiguous since he makes no attempts to stop Milo from, say, running girls out of town for oggling his boytoy. Lyle has no powers to speak of except for British charm.


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 23, 2008)

i only got one, thats all i need, his names daniel,


----------

